# Goodbye heat wave!!!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's 1pm and typically in the upper 80s or low 90s....we're sitting at a comfy 75!!!! with a heat index of 78! Of course it can still warm up, but WHEW!!!! I have been sooooo tired of the dreaded heat!!! Finally my kind of weather! They are saying we could be in the upper 70s next week with a feel of fall! Of course it's way too early to consider fall, since we don't get real fall weather until Oct...this break will be nice.

This time last year we were headed into a drought. Fingers crossed, because right now everything is so green, and pretty! Everything was 'brown' this time last year and in the fall the leaves weren't as pretty since most were already dried and falling off early!

BTW, I am in KY....

I hope everyone else is getting a break too!


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

:wahoo: we have a cool breeze today too! Everybody is happy here.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

It is really nice here as well. A little humid, but it is overcast with a BREEZE. Ahhhhh!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep...good here, but don't want to jinks it......so I will just quietly enjoy and hope it continues!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How can you not love this forecast?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

goodbye heat hello rain 
It has been raining here all day!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man.... it has been mid 90's here in Cali..... I want some spring...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

IM SO JEALOUS!! LOL

This week has been SO HOTTTT HERE! And today isnt very cool at all! Im still in shorts and flip flops!

But thats cali for you...LOL


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Hehe, temps have been hovering in the high 60's to mid 70's over here, and it's been dropping to high 40's at night. I wore a fleece sweater all day yesterday! Sooooo nice! 

Glad to hear that y'all are getting a break from the heat!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Yay! It was raining here all day too though...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I didn't think we'd ever break that heat wave. I can deal with upper 80s and 90s, but not the humidity! Made it hard to get outside and do things especially in the barn, even as small as our barn is you just melted unless you waited until late in the evening.
We had a thunderstorm come in yesterday that brought a decent rain, was hoping we'd get a little more today, but didn't happen. We have a few small chances for rain this coming week. 
This time last year our creek was nothing but dust and rock....nice that there's still some water flowing in it!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It has been so much better up here too. I actually wore a coat this morning to do chores. It is 63 right now but since it has been sooooo hot that 63 degrees seems kind of cold. But I will not complain bc it is so much nicer at work.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, rub it in. It is 7:30 am 80 degrees and 48% humidity here in southern Maryland :slapfloor: I'm melting. I'm melting. :ROFL:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

It is SO HOT here! You guys in the 70's are LUCKY!! At least we have a breeze here today though. lol I can't wait for fall!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Now, I am going to remember this post becasue in a few months everyone (including me) will be saying I dont want this snow, give me the heat again. :applaud:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep you know it Lori LOL!!!! I love the 70s and lower 80s, but I have to say I'd rather have some snow to play in than the 90s! At least I can put some layers on, but then I love snow  We don't typically get a whole lot of snow, we did this past winter, but usually 3-4 decent snows a season here and decent being 2-4 inches.
Everyone seemed to take a big breath of relief around here with the temp change. The goats are happier to be outside, and so are we. Now I need to get my husband in gear, so we can get some work done on our barn! Hoping to get it finished soon.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

We have been celebrating here because it has been 102-106 lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hear ya! My goats were bouncing off the fence <literately> yesterday, when they are usually serious and quiet...I thought my herd queen was on something LOL!!! She felt soooooo good! 
It's 11am and 73 with a high of 82...same as yesterday and sunny...loving it!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's 58 this morning! First time I've put long sleeves on since May or early June! High today is 82, going to be sunny, and pretty  With rain forecast for Sat night and into Sun the temp is supposed to be in the upper 70s. This is my kinda weather


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Goodbye heat wave!!! Hello crazy night LOL*

We had another round of storms last night about 7pm, didn't even know it was coming. I went out to feed the goats, saw the dark clouds to the west, but had checked the radar before going out, nothing on it near us.
Come in, take a shower, get dressed and as I was brushing my hair the lights started flickering a little, then suddenly they just went out. Came in the front room and saw the wind outside the windows, it was wicked! We have leaves all over our back deck from where it was whipping the trees around. 
Lightning was pretty intense. Went to the grocery store to pass time afterwards, and there were several trees down, mostly on the horse farms fences that we passed. At least a dozen trees or limbs down on that short stretch of road.
Came home, still no power, but 1/4 mile up the road there was power..figures! My kids were hungry for 'food' so I fired up the grill and we made chicken wraps kinda like the ones at McDonalds <mine are better LOL>. It was nice that it was cooler out, no bugs to bother us, and the moon was beautiful coming in between the clouds. My 4yo was sooo excited, she was talking about constellations, and said she saw God in the moon LOL She's such a cutie  
Then the kids ate, went to bed, I had 1 more piece of chicken on the grill, and shut the door pretty much all the way, next thing I know I hear something on the deck...I start to open the door, and something is behind it! I push it harder, close it, push, shine flashlight and there is a young raccoon!!!! I screamed like a monster at it scaring it - it fell off the porch LOL The noise I was hearing though had been the raccoon trying to pull my back door open! We've been having trouble with it getting into our trash, so I think we're going to have to take action now. First time we've ever had problems with a ****. I think it's living up under our shed, so we may have to board it up around the bottom...

Lights came back on I am guessing about 3am since I went to bed a little after 1am.

This recent line brought in cooler weather, and our high today is 78!


----------

